# Sirius



## 252 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have Hsd 12 gen 3, lowrance WM 3 module and infinity radio w/bt. I am installing the wm 3 module, I understand the weather part of it. But having trouble understanding how to connect to get music through radio. It looks like the hsd 12 will act like a tuner, so do I use bluetooth and pair my radio an hsd 12? Anybody have a similiar set up? Thanks.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You need the sonichub2 and network that to your unit.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Lowrance_SonicHub_2_Marine_Audio_w__Speakers/descpage-FNSS.html


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

check on the power requirement of the sonic hub. think it pulls the most of all my boat's electronics. you may need a more stout wire for it.


----------

